# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  CeBlue

## Peter NJ

My Sister and her Daughters first time to AXA tomorrow I'm so excited for them..



http://www.ceblueanguilla.com/gallery-the-villas.html

----------


## andynap

Nice looking villa

----------


## Peter NJ

DRAMA!!!!!!! I warned them 4 weeks ago to check Passports my Sister did but her Daughter didn't...Her Passport has expired and the plane leaves JFK AT 1010 tomorrow AM.No excuses her Daughter is a world traveler and 25yo...I cant believe this

----------


## andynap

Go to passport place in person- pay for the emergency

----------


## Peter NJ

Yes she works in NYC and is on her way...It will be a costly learning experience

----------


## NHDiane

Thankfully, she works in NYC and can get to the office quickly - also consider what a mess it would have been if she actually hadn't looked at all and went to the airport tomorrow!  Even world travelers make mistakes but you're right, it will be a costly learning experience for sure.

----------


## Peter NJ

She had to drive to Philly!  NYC didn't have any open appointments

----------


## Rosemary

> DRAMA!!!!!!! I warned them 4 weeks ago to check Passports my Sister did but her Daughter didn't...Her Passport has expired and the plane leaves JFK AT 1010 tomorrow AM.No excuses her Daughter is a world traveler and 25yo...I cant believe this



That had to be a magical moment.

----------


## NHDiane

> She had to drive to Philly!  NYC didn't have any open appointments



Oh jeez...lesson learned for sure!!!

----------


## Peter NJ

What a disaster in Philly yesterday..car was towed and horrible people to deal with at the lot trying to get it back...anyway they made it to JFK and snapped this pic..Where do u think they're going? LOL
AXA
SBH
SXM timeshare



1456131_868353899699_1222277544_n.jpg

----------


## Peter NJ

For the record I would kill to be going to SXM today for a vacation...just a funny pic

----------


## andynap

> What a disaster in Philly yesterday..car was towed and horrible people to deal with at the lot trying to get it back...anyway they made it to JFK and snapped this pic..Where do u think they're going? LOL
> AXA
> SBH
> SXM timeshare
> 
> 
> 
> 1456131_868353899699_1222277544_n.jpg



Gotta read the signs. Don't get towed at an expired mete except at rush hour. But the Philadelphia Parking Authority which is a state agency are creeps.
Good that she's going south. Doesn't look like she's worn out.

----------


## andynap

BTW- she wont let the passport expire again.

----------


## NHDiane

This pic made me laugh out loud Peter!!  That's about the worse I've seen in quite some time  :nightmare: ...at least she kept her sense of humor.  Terrible way to get a trip started but hope all goes smoothly from here on out!

----------


## Peter NJ

They have made it and are having drinks on the beautiful deck overlooking crocus bay...Sounds like Veyas for dinner in Sandy Ground...Di I agree funny pic!

----------


## Peter NJ

They like it better than SBH although they miss the shopping but the beaches put it over the top for them..Sarah SUPP'ing in Crocus Bay




1452294_10152414176289676_949568158_n.jpg

----------


## LindaP

Just saw this peter , glad they made it finally, know they will have an awesome time !!!!!!

----------


## Peter NJ

I knew my Niece had it in her she is officially a Cap Juluca girl...The only place she wants to vacation for the rest of her life..




1462978_870385413529_1578806419_n.jpg

----------


## amyb

Used to really enjoy dining there at a restaurant called PIMS.  Great atmosphere and a location to die for.

----------


## Peter NJ

Pimms is still there! They loved dining at Pimms...They said it was like a dream...Nicest room I've ever been in

----------


## Dennis

> What a disaster in Philly yesterday..car was towed and horrible people to deal with at the lot trying to get it back...anyway they made it to JFK and snapped this pic..Where do u think they're going? LOL
> AXA
> SBH
> SXM timeshare
> 
> 
> 
> 1456131_868353899699_1222277544_n.jpg




I think I saw that guy at Tom Beach last year


IMG_3478.jpg

----------


## JEK

I've never cared for Tom Beach/La Plage.  Thank you.

----------


## andynap

> I think I saw that guy at Tom Beach last year
> 
> 
> IMG_3478.jpg



Funny. A shoobie.

----------


## JEK

*Shoobie*
Screen Shot 2013-11-22 at 7.22.09 AM.jpg

Shoobie is a term used in South Jersey to describe a tourist who visits the seashore for a day (a daytripper), primarily to use the beach during the summer months. Shoobie is used in resort towns along the southern Jersey Shore, between the areas of Long Beach Island and Cape May. The term "shoobie" originated in the late 1800s, and it derives from daytrippers taking the train to the beach, with their ticket price including a boxed lunch packed in a shoe box. Later it was used to refer to anyone who brought a picnic lunch to the beach resorts. Either way, these daytrippers deprived local businesses of the revenue the tourists would have spent on food. The term "shoobie" may sometimes now be applied to tourists who are more likely to feed the seagulls, or wear sock withflip-flops, or wear shoes on the beach, or set up umbrellas on windy days, or act like they have never been to the beach, although this is not the original meaning. Homeowners (whether year-round or seasonal) often walk to the beach barefoot or remove their shoes immediately upon reaching the sand.Similar terms are "Benny," which is mostly used in the resort towns of the northern Jersey Shore.

----------


## NHDiane

Cap is the place I wanted to stay when we were considering Anguilla...but then we found SBH and the rest is history.  Sure looks like a gorgeous place!

----------


## LindaP

Cap was the first place we stayed before St Barths in 1999, just before Luis,
Loved the island, but then found put about St Barths
Love em both, tho, obviously, SBs a little more.... :Triumphant:

----------

